# anyone know any good MMORPG?



## DANK PURPY (Sep 19, 2015)

got a lot of time on my hands for the next few months and wanna get into an mmorpg currently playing star wars old republic. its online and fun but looking for something better.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 23, 2015)

Elder Scrolls Online , pvp in it is seriously fun I started pvp at the earliest level of 10 and it is just insane. Look up videos to get a better picture as I don't have all the right words to describe it.


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2015)

Well you have 
World of Warcraft tried and true and probably the best mmorpg even tho some hate it it's constant maintenance and updates make it the better of most

Elder scrolls online very well done

Yu have you're "free" mmorpgs but usually best to stick with the more well known ones


----------



## DANK PURPY (Sep 23, 2015)

Clockboy Orange said:


> Elder Scrolls Online , pvp in it is seriously fun I started pvp at the earliest level of 10 and it is just insane. Look up videos to get a better picture as I don't have all the right words to describe it.


 I haven't played it. I heard it's free? Do I hats have to pay monthly or just for the game?


----------



## DANK PURPY (Sep 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> Well you have
> World of Warcraft tried and true and probably the best mmorpg even tho some hate it it's constant maintenance and updates make it the better of most
> 
> Elder scrolls online very well done
> ...


played wow many times. It gets old. I'm so used to that style of mmo. Idk maybe it's just me.


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2015)

DANK PURPY said:


> I haven't played it. I heard it's free? Do I hats have to pay monthly or just for the game?


You have to buy a certain edition and than the time itself is free

I got into beta it's quite good I have the game so they gave the subscription free to certain people who owned it before they changed it 

Final fantasy online is also pretty good


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2015)

DANK PURPY said:


> played wow many times. It gets old. I'm so used to that style of mmo. Idk maybe it's just me.


Why I said tried and true 

It does get old but it's constant maintenance is by far vastly superior than other mmorpgs 

The fact that it's built well easy to use interface is just much better than other mmorpgs 

Why I suggested it


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh there's guild wars 2 I forgot about that it's eh ok elder scrolls is better imho

But you don't have to pay more for a free play time with guild wars 2


----------



## DANK PURPY (Sep 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> Oh there's guild wars 2 I forgot about that it's eh ok elder scrolls is better imho
> 
> But you don't have to pay more for a free play time with guild wars 2


think I'm going to buy elder scrolls tonight lol


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 24, 2015)

I would suggest getting it on console rather than PC if you have that option. I personally like how fluid the game plays with a controller they did a fine job of transforming it from PC to Console. 

Also I paid for the subscription as it is 15 bucks a month and you get 1500 crowns with it plus 10% bonus gold, experience, inspiration. Not really something that is going to be a game changer but the 10% experience does add up AND the expansion costs 2500 crowns so if you pay for two months of eso plus you basically can get the expansion for free (or you can get the eso plus and never upgrade to the expansion as long as you have eso plus you can play it.)

I played WoW when it first came out until the panda thing, I felt like the game went from extremely challenging to extremely easy. Don't like the changes they have made with that game and all the time sink that they want you to do just to be competitive. 

I picked up ESO and hopped right into whatever I wanted, dungeons, pvp, exploring without feeling like I HAVE to go from this fetch quest to this other one. I like how they have rifts and world bosses and I also like how it keeps the factions separate other than being in the pvp zone. So no one is going to gank you while you are questing other than a monster.


----------

